

Psystar is dead. Judge grants Apple's motion for sweeping permanent injunction - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/psystar-is-dead-judge-grants-apples-motion-for-sweeping-permanent-injunction/

======
jws
In the 15 months leading up to August of this year they appear to have sold a
total of 768 computers. There may be more comments discussing Psystar in
Hacker News than there are Psystar customers.

